# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [Question] Now that honorbuddy is officially shut down who is the next best option.

## ted221

Title says it all.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

It all depends if you want to continue using a true bot or a "safer" auto clicker. My signature is a hint for the latter  :Wink:  The WOW bots forum will present a few other nice options.

----------


## highs

no options.
all options are ded

:gusta:

----------


## Dymon

*I found my shirt*

----------


## highs

> *I found my shirt*


XD

made my day +rep

Fuck you Blizzard Song (Blizzard, I&#39;m Gawwn) - YouTube

----------


## JoeThePlumber

They will target your "safer" auto clicker now, look like they do scan all the processes running on your computer while you game so it wouldn't take long until they can id the Chimpeon




> It all depends if you want to continue using a true bot or a "safer" auto clicker. My signature is a hint for the latter  The WOW bots forum will present a few other nice options.

----------


## WiNiFiX

@joe how will they prove that he is not using chimpeon to play solitaire / minesweeper?
Edit: I take that back, Chimpeon you need to disable windows from spying on your exe, they can see what you connected to easily.




You want to disable it like below - as you can see I cant query UI elements on my form.

----------


## Toldorn

Gliders Own GM:Zarborough - YouTube

----------


## HighlineTV

Using WRBot over 2 months and quite no bann with 24/7 bot usage. Coded my own serverhop plugin which alow to change the server every 5-15 seconds. Char is so always on different servers and is harder to detect by playes. Farmed 5 millions Gold right now.

12/7/2017: *Unbanned*

----------


## Planetdune

What, honorbuddy is banned? These f*ckers charged me a "lifetime" subscription fee... I am still alive.. this is breach of contract.

----------


## WiNiFiX

> What, honorbuddy is banned? These f*ckers charged me a "lifetime" subscription fee... I am still alive.. this is breach of contract.


ROFL, why dont people understand, lifetime = products lifetime, not yours.

----------

